# Goldens in the Park



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Is there any news on Goldens In The Park, in San Luis Obispo for this year? Nikki wants to see Susan Marie, and Pam and Dan, she keeps bugging me about it.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Our big park event won't be happening, there may be a big beach get together.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Claire's Friend said:


> Our big park event won't be happening, there may be a big beach get together.


A big beach get together works, keep us posted. Nikki says "Hi"


----------

